# Medicine In Pakistan



## khan23jan (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, 
I have done 3 advanced Higher (SQA, Scotland) in my exam and I would like to apply to Medical School in Pakistan, especially in Peshawar. Does anyone know what are the requirements? Do I have to do SAT II or ETEA (entry test for medical schools in Pakistan) and will I be considered as Home or International student? Thanks


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Rehman Medical College! Even if you weren't looking for a med school in Peshawar, I'd have recommended Rehman!! in fact, I just came on here after a whole year to post a topic about it, and I saw this, so you are in luck. It is the only private category A med school in the whole province, and it's amazing I tell you! Only thing is, it's a teeny bit expensive, the foreign seat's gon set you back around $17000 a year. Local's around 10. But I swear, it's worth every penny! It actually feels like a med school the very second you walk in, plus they have these beautiful white coats, and a twice as beautiful building, or buildings, since it's a huge complex now with two hospitals facing each other! They have employed the best staff from everywhere they could find, and we have this adorable principle who's made RMC what it is. We even have a clinical skills lab that you start attending within two weeks of the session beginning and not a ton of colleges have those! The only cons I can think of are the fortnightly tests and end-of-module exams after each module(which are actually a good thing if you think about it). ohh and they do work you like mules. But since it's human lives we are dealing with here, that's not a bad thing either.

About the part where they consider you as home or international student, I am not entirely sure, but you can give them a call at 091-5838000 and ask them to put you through to the medical college or DME(department of medical education) and they'll help you out. Here's their website: Rehman Medical Institute 

I'll be happy to answer any other questions! ^_^ ohh and the deadline for applications is the 29th of this month? and they usually require you to have sat etea but you can ask about that too. Their own test matters a little more but it's kinda easy, so.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

They don't usually have the windows covered but this is ground floor and I think they didn't want people peeking in and besides the building's so brightly lit all the time it makes your eyes hurt. Ohh and the ACs are magic I tell you.

- - - Updated - - -

The 8 floors immediately to the right are the College, to the left is the admin block and beyond the gate is the new hospital, same 8 floors. The old hospitals on the other side of the road. The picture doesn't do it justice but it's all I have.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

where exactly is this rehman med clg?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Phase V, Hayatabad, It's right where the new Shaukat Khanum is being built, plus another 4 hospitals.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Ubaid A. said:


> Phase V, Hayatabad, It's right where the new Shaukat Khanum is being built, plus another 4 hospitals.


KPK?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Seriously, dude? Last time I checked Peshawar was in KP! I can check again if you want me to?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

my bad didn't read Peshawar anywhere in the thread! dude...lol :roll:


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Wow, finally found someone from Rehman Medical College. I have been searching for quite some time now  What you said in your posts, seems quite true to me. One of my cousins study there and she said the same. So the last date to apply is 29th August? What do you think about the clinicals there? I have been to the hospital once and its great. Which year do you study in?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

We have 450 beds so there's quite a variety of cases plus there's the clinical skills lab where you learn all the procedures and get to practice on mannequins. About getting to perform the procedures on patients, I am not sure, but I am sure you don't get do that anywhere else too, especially not here because it's private. But you can always observe and assist and take histories and stuff. What I missed out in the earlier posts is the Department of medical research, your DMR classes start in first year, you and your group picks a topic, researches it and has to come up with a research article before 4th year, they even get it published in the RMC journal, which is pretty dope considering how important research is in healthcare these days.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

RMC seems quite good. I have been to the hospital once, and got a chance to check it out. It was awesome. I am sure the college would be great as well. And thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

What is the least aggregate a person needs to get into RMC? My aggregate is 58% (I gave etea) Can I get in RMC?


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

U should give MCAT for RMC. Secondly its closing merit was somewhere btw 87 or 88 % in 2014.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy khan said:


> U should give MCAT for RMC. Secondly its closing merit was somewhere btw 87 or 88 % in 2014.


Umm, we are talking about Rehman Medical College here, not Rawalpindi. Are we all on the same page? and Jainyb, there was no definite aggregate last year, they don't disclose aggregates, they just call you up for the interview if you are short-listed, so you could try? and like I said, their own test counts more than etea does.


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh I didn't read the last page  ;-) Thought it to be Rawalpindi medical college.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

They are not conducting their own test this year, so that is why I was asking. Do they have hostels? If they do, how much does it costs per year?


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

Yea, I hadn't checked, I am not certain but most of the high-scorers will pick kmc and ayub because they are cheap, so applicants anywhere between 60 and 70-75 should get in. Can't be sure tho. This is the first time they are using etea.

and hostel's between 1 and 1.5 lacs. Food's not included.


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

and I completely forgot about sharepoint! We have the entire back-up of lecture presentations for all years since the college started, online! It doesn't sound like a lot and I don't know if other colleges have it, but it's a total life-saver, in fact it's saving my life right now! But the applications are closed, so. Ohh and modular system, a really good one too; SGFs and DSLs and stuff, I know a ton of colleges have those now but just jamming it in there.

Correction: We have 800 beds B) not 450 like I previously mentioned.


----------

